
Google's newest venture - gaika
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/03/googles-newest-venture.html
======
rjurney
Given the history of Google acquisitions killing products... is it silly if
I'd be a little hesitant to chase their money? Doing business with Google
seems iffy.

------
aristus
Paul scared VCs by pointing out that they were competing directly with Google.
Looks like Google's competing with him too.

~~~
wheels
Y-Combinator isn't competing with VCs, if anything, I'm sure it's glad to have
new reputable ones emerging. They're much closer to "competing" with angels,
yet they're out there trying to drum up more of them. YC invests about $15k.
VCs normally won't mess with less than $1mm. Conceptually, YC seems more like
a ready-made, actively involved, advisory board than a first investor, to my
eyes, anyway.

